#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 狼人& 哈士奇 (更新X2) 好歹小獸我也是第一次畫獸人!

## 狼仔

第一次畫狼人耶!
對這張感覺還算滿意><
狼人的腳真的不好畫呀!!(累
光是他的腳我可以畫個 40分鐘左右  (研究+畫圖)
原本不想給他穿褲子 ><   可是我同學都一直損我

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    他們都說他很像AV男憂!!((大怒))
真是快被氣死!!  好好一張圖被講成這樣 ˋ"ˊ    
    


下面這隻...應該是哈士奇吧!!(怎麼坳也坳不出是狼呀!?)
在無意間畫出來的東西都有點詭異  (汗)
可是感覺他很跩 (他可能不爽我沒把他畫成狼吧!?)
話說~右腳有點怪異...位子&形狀沒畫好吧!? = =
掌掌是最不好畫的地方...(倒)

------新增--------------------------------------
我把狼人加毛毛嚕~!!
應該有比較好了吧!!?
我把哈士奇獸人化了~  感覺如何呀!?
meon 萌    應該沒拼錯吧!><


---------------更新(地2次更新)--------------------
吼!!好歹小獸我也是第一次畫獸人!!
我不要AV男憂啦!!  (我翻桌唷!!)
人家明明就沒有那個意思...(撞筆電)

----------


## 鴻虎

狼人很帥喔......
如果不穿褲子的話可能就要移去別邊了
下面的哈士奇會覺得怪怪的應該是他腳的問題...
感覺關節怪怪的.....
期待狼仔繼續出圖給大家看阿
小弟沒啥圖能PO...就算有也是傷眼圖阿~~~~~(被拖殺)
近期等考試結束再來做打算吧....

----------


## 狼仔

嘿嘿~  ˊˇˋ"
我說不穿褲子的意思是
        只是單純的想畫直立狼啦!! XDD

我原本不是要畫哈士奇滴
可是不知道他就變哈士奇了呀!!(怪~
感謝你回我 (抱~
傷眼....我也會呀~(= ˇ =")
一起加油唄~  我只畫的出這種作品
部像其他大大那麼細膩 還有涵義

----------


## BAKA

狼人的身體好棒XD 
不過..感覺頭跟身體接不大上@@ 

哈士奇感覺像是獸人狀態W 
毛彭彭鬆鬆!眼神犀利! 
啊啊~受不了了啊~ 
讓俺抱一下吧!(逼近)

----------


## 呆虎鯨

狼人的毛太少了（力指）
　　不然整體來看我覺得不錯（被毆）

　　狗狗好棒啊＞Ｗ＜，毛好多好可愛（蹭）
　　眼神也好棒！

----------


## 狼仔

毛毛太少了...說的也是~
畢竟他也是獸嘎!!(大醒)
把他改成多毛毛再來更新唄~~(就這樣唄!!ˋwˊ")
大家講話都很鋒利感~(刺穿~噴血...)
這麼一講馬上有感覺嘎!!
像BAKA大說的: 跟身體接不大上
&  虎鯨大說的:毛太少
嘎~!! 我鳥解啦!! 就是改圖去捏!!(奔~)

BAKA大想抱抱哈士奇~*
帶走吧~哈哈哈...
感覺想是獸人態!?  可是有狗掌說~!?  (可能是腳腳太長吧! 呵呵~)
那也順便再畫獸人態好嚕~   ˊ3ˋ(再奔)

----------


## 暗夜狼

獸化那張~~真的很像AV男憂!!
強烈要求要看下半身~~~~~（火乍

----------


## 狼仔

啥!! :Shocked:  
難道這就是我畫獸人圖的結果!!!!!!!!    :狐狸嚇到:  
(((  躲在街角玩沙子   )))  :不要.不要(強烈):  

我沒這個料嘛.... ??  (淚奔)
好歹小獸我也是初次畫獸人嘎!!  (AV是吧...  倒地)
不要   不要!!  嘎!!!!  (大怒!!)
這就是....


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    所謂的獸人本性!!!(誤!)
吼!!  咬爛你綿!!  (追殺...)

----------

